# "Order By"-Klausel -> Dumme Sortierung



## VipViper2000 (17. Mrz 2006)

Moin Leute!

Mal ne Frage: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass eine Sortierung nach ID's mittles "Order By"-Klausel z.B. folgende Sortierung zu Tage führt:

1
10
100
101
102
103
....
109
11
110
....



usw. Kann man das ändern? Weil wenn ich eine Sortierung nach ID haben will ( ist mein Primärschlüssel ) bringt mir sowas ja gar nix, bzw. ist nicht das, was ich will ( ich will natürlich 1,2,3,4,...,10,11,12,...,20,21...).

Gruß,
VipViper2000


----------



## AlArenal (17. Mrz 2006)

Wenn du dir selbst den Gefallen tätest und den passenden Datentyp verwenden würdest, anstatt CHAR, VARCHAR oder TEXT.. für diese ist die o.g. Sortierung nämlich richtig..


----------



## VipViper2000 (18. Mrz 2006)

Ach Mist  :roll: . Da erzähl ich was von meinem Primary Key ( der natürlich Integer ist ), aber ich hole mir ja die Archiv-Nummern aus meiner Datenbank. Und die sind in der Tat VARCHAR. Keine Ahnung warum. Aber danke dir!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Mrz 2006)

je nach datenbank hilft manchmal schon die Multiplikation mit 1 oder ein einfach CAST ... AS


----------



## VipViper2000 (18. Mrz 2006)

Multiplikation mit 1? Was soll das bringen. AlArenal hatte Recht, was die Sortierung angeht. Bei VARCHAR wird natürlich lexikographisch sortiert, was dann zu der obigen Sortierung führt.


----------

